# Where Are All The Pacers Fans?



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

This place used to be packed back in the day, now it's like a ghost town.

The Pacers are like the Rams of the NBA. Bad management upstairs, second-string type players as starters, bad draft picks, bad morale.

What do the Pacers need to do to win you back?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You all are getting mad about me posting in "your" forum, I'm just trying to help the Pacer's possibly get their old fans back.

So, quit crying to me via PM's, if you got something to say to me post it in this thread.

Until then, Go Pacers!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Why are you creating threads about Pacers like this one? 

New Jersey, Philly, Minnesota and Golden State all have the same or worse records, so why the Pacers hate?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

It seems players only go to the Pacers to hide out. Who can honestly look at the Pacers roster and say they honestly remember that any of their players were in the NBA?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Who exactly are you talking about? Because most NBA fans will know.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Cam*Ron said:


> This place used to be packed back in the day, now it's like a ghost town.
> 
> The Pacers are like the Rams of the NBA. Bad management upstairs, second-string type players as starters, bad draft picks, bad morale.
> 
> What do the Pacers need to do to win you back?


bad draft picks?
such as?
bottom line is most people will not bother with those who do nothing but insult their team. your assertion of bad management is not on solid ground. this is birds 2nd season as gm of the franchise. it takes time to fix all the stuff donnie walsh did in his last 5 or so years. donnie did do good things for the pacers but, his final years did more bad than good.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Cam*Ron said:


> It seems players only go to the Pacers to hide out. Who can honestly look at the Pacers roster and say they honestly remember that any of their players were in the NBA?


That makes absolutely no sense, but then again none of your posts do so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I agree. 

Indiana = The graveyard for the past four or five years

Granger better get outta there.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Granger is part of the problem, I think... that guy never saw a shot he didn't like... I mean, I think he's a pretty decent player but watching them play a few times this year it was like there was absolutely zero concept of playing within the team.... though Granger wasn't alone in that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This forum has never been packed. LOLOL


----------

